# Rust



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## xenskhe (Apr 17, 2016)

That's very beautiful!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you very much, this is one of my favorites, I used this image as the cover for my book as well. I also printed a copy and placed it between my two favorite artworks, Red Squares I and Red Squares II by William Verner, it makes a nice trio (not quite a triptych) as it has similar colors and none of the order of those works.


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 18, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Thank you very much, this is one of my favorites, I used this image as the cover for my book as well. I also printed a copy and placed it between my two favorite artworks, Red Squares I and Red Squares II by William Verner, it makes a nice trio (not quite a triptych) as it has similar colors and none of the order of those works.
> View attachment 119765



I like those Verner pictures. 'Rust' is like a woodland scene. A little clearing in a forest. Once in a while I find some patina, random scratches/paint on doors, bits of metal etc it's incredible how unconscious human interactions over time  - chips and scratches, splashes of paint, rust - can build up such great abstraction (as well as erosion by wind and rain). I had an image of a blue door with the round door handle, some reflected light on the gloss paint, I manipulated it with GIMP changing the hues, the contrast etc and rotated it 90 degrees. It became the moon over the sea with the moonlight reflecting off the surface of the ocean. Just a cropped photo of a door.


----------

